# Letting off steam through the PB



## cupotea (Nov 7, 2005)

I put this in "entertainment" because it's probably funny for you. 

I just found out that, without telling me, my phone company cancelled my cell phone account. Seeing as this phone is the only way I can keep in contact with people because I move so much, this is extremely annoying.

Anyway, the reason I'm posting this is I need to let off steam, and all I can think about is this emoticon: 

We've hit that technological age! I truly am thinking in emoticons!!!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 7, 2005)

When our heads start to morph into yellow balls, then we are in trouble...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 7, 2005)

When my head starts to morph into a yellow ball, then I'm in trouble.

(doggone auto-censoring! is ruining a perfectly decent post!)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 7, 2005)

Here.... let me help you S....






































There... was that enough?


----------



## cupotea (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks, but it turns out I'll need a few more. I just realized that my watch battery died!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 8, 2005)

Okay, here are a few more.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 8, 2005)

I've got a better idea: pay your bill.


----------

